# Need advise on cheap 7 string Guitar.



## dark_slayer (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, first post here, just need some advice on a cheap 7.
Been playing guitar for 15 years. Im a pretty poor person and ever had any expensive guitars. Just pawn shop guitars.

I haven't owned a guitar in about 4 years, I think its about time to get a new one as my head it stewing with ideas for songs.

I play strictly heavy/melodic metal. My last guitar I owned was a Schecter A-7 Diamond I got threw a trade and it got me hooked on 7 strings. Even tho there where things about it I hated.

Ive owned about 15 guitars in my lifetime, so i have a good idea what im looking for.
I have about 300 bucks

The guitar must not be heavy, my old Schecter weighed a tun and hurt my neck after a while.
Thin neck.
No Floyd rose. I had a BC rich that had one and it was the biggest pain in the ass. Especially for someone who doesn't even use a whammy bar.
Good action and 24 frets.
Pick ups wont matter cause I will change them out soon after i get it.

After some research I have narrowed it down to 2 guitars Dean 7.1 and WASHBURN WG-587

Dean Vendetta 1 7 String Guitar ~AUTH DEALER!~ - eBay (item 150421558698 end time Apr-07-10 09:55:17 PDT)
and
WASHBURN WG-587 7 seven STRING GUITAR - eBay (item 170456887372 end time Apr-08-10 12:47:18 PDT)

any advise on what one would be better would help. 
or maybe even a different guitar.

Thanks


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2010)

BUY the Washburn, DO NOT BUY the Dean


----------



## dark_slayer (Mar 27, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> BUY the Washburn, DO NOT BUY the Dean


May I ask why? I really dig the look of the dean.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 27, 2010)

Ibanez RG7321


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2010)

dark_slayer said:


> May I ask why? I really dig the look of the dean.



The looks are where it's good features end.


----------



## dark_slayer (Mar 27, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The looks are where it's good features end.


Hmm dam. makes me want to cry cause I was almost dead set on getting it.



chaosxcomplex said:


> Ibanez RG7321


But i want a tune-o-matic bridge, sorry i forgot to mention that and its a little over my budget.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 27, 2010)

The schecter omen-7 is going for $349...not a whole lot of choices for under 300 that I can find in a quick search...


----------



## 4jfor (Mar 27, 2010)

I played a dean in a store once, the 6 string version of that, and from the 20 or so seconds I was holding it I couldn't believe how bad it was.

I approached it thinking, now that looks alright, they can't be as bad as everyone says. I walked away with understanding. I wouldn't buy the dean.


----------



## dark_slayer (Mar 27, 2010)

4jfor said:


> I played a dean in a store once, the 6 string version of that, and from the 20 or so seconds I was holding it I couldn't believe how bad it was.
> 
> I approached it thinking, now that looks alright, they can't be as bad as everyone says. I walked away with understanding. I wouldn't buy the dean.


But from the research i have done on google and here, most everyone says its a decent guitar if you pop new pickups in it and do minor tweaking. Ive only seen a few people say it completely sucked till now.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 27, 2010)

Go pick one up and play it for a bit...let your ears and hands decide.


----------



## dark_slayer (Mar 27, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Go pick one up and play it for a bit...let your ears and hands decide.


 there is no place near me that has one in stock or else i would. I believe its a discontinued model. I think ima go with the Washburn then.


----------



## 4jfor (Mar 27, 2010)

With a bit of looking around the net and this forum, many people seem to like the vendettas, I know for a fact that the one I picked up played absolutely disgustingly, it might be hit and miss, the one I played couldve been a rare dud, anything. In the end its only one man's call which you get.

Also the same seller as the washburn has another there in like a metallic silver grey almost a bit green if you prefer that and didn't notice before WASHBURN WG-587 7 seven STRING GUITAR - eBay (item 180471917169 end time Apr-21-10 08:29:07 PDT)


----------



## dark_slayer (Mar 27, 2010)

4jfor said:


> With a bit of looking around the net and this forum, many people seem to like the vendettas, I know for a fact that the one I picked up played absolutely disgustingly, it might be hit and miss, the one I played couldve been a rare dud, anything. In the end its only one man's call which you get.
> 
> Also the same seller as the washburn has another there in like a metallic silver grey almost a bit green if you prefer that and didn't notice before WASHBURN WG-587 7 seven STRING GUITAR - eBay (item 180471917169 end time Apr-21-10 08:29:07 PDT)


 Yeah I saw that one too. I might get that one. 
I really want to get something better but can hardly make ends meet atm. The only reason I have 300 bucks now is because I got lucky with a scratch off lotto ticket, if I was to try to save up another 200 bucks it would take forever.

I just want something to jam with using my computer as my amp threw the mic input. Thanks for the help


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you thought about buying used? These are in the Houston area, I don't know whereabouts Crosby is.

wtt Esp Ltd m207
ESP LTD H-207 SEVEN STRING GUITAR W/ FREE STRAP
Ibanez RG 7321 7 String
!!New Shecter Damien-7 & Metal Guitar Case!!525 OBO

Also, there are occasionally good deals in the classifieds on this forum.


----------



## AliceAxe (Mar 28, 2010)

I played a dean 7 in a store recently-hated the neck.

I'd agree with going for an Ibanez RG, sounds like closest to your 'requirements'


----------



## dark_slayer (Mar 28, 2010)

AliceAxe said:


> I played a dean 7 in a store recently-hated the neck.
> 
> I'd agree with going for an Ibanez RG, sounds like closest to your 'requirements'


Ok thanks for the info. Man buying 7 string guitars on budget is tuff. What I have been looking at is the Washburn WM7 hm, i might be able to save 100 bucks to get that when it becomes available. I think it would be perfect for me.


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 29, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> Have you thought about buying used? These are in the Houston area, I don't know whereabouts Crosby is.
> 
> wtt Esp Ltd m207
> ESP LTD H-207 SEVEN STRING GUITAR W/ FREE STRAP
> ...



given all the options i've seen presented, i'd suggest the LTD, i've never played an LTD of any level that wasn't killer for the price range


----------



## SjPedro (Mar 29, 2010)

Well my choice was the Jack & Danny Yc-780 7 String. Love the feel of it

And I just ordered (a few hours ago) some DiMarzio's for it!! the Crunch Lab 7 and the Liquifire 7 should prove to be awesome!! \m/


----------



## dark_slayer (Apr 2, 2010)

Well im going to starve for a week but I bought a Washburn WM7 hm (Last one), thanks all for changing my mind about the dean.


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 3, 2010)

dark_slayer said:


> Well im going to starve for a week but I bought a Washburn WM7 hm (Last one), thanks all for changing my mind about the dean.



havent had the leisure of playing that washburn but ya that dean sucks. 
and hey, the dollar menu at BK and mcdonalds is amazing. so you might not starve afterall haha.


----------



## metalmachine (Apr 3, 2010)

i dont thinks the vendettas are bad for the money but i gaurentee the washburn will end up being the better guitar


----------

